# 4500 Backhoe Transmission Issue



## Stubborn-4500 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 4500 backhoe. Whenever it gets warmed up real good (like when I plow the driveway) it loses all hydraulic power. I let it sit and idle for 15 minutes and it will then work again. If I drive in a higher gear down the highway it will actually start venting by the shifter on the top of the tranny. If you look in there through the fill gap it looks all bubbly when this happens.

What gives?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like your vents could plugged, and the bubbles might be from the oil getting too hot. Then again, the bubbles could be caused by pump cavitation. Another thing to check is your hydraulic filter, ( might be plugged ) when was the hydraulic oil last changed? Bye


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

My guess is that you have a leaking o-ring at the hydraulic pump suction. 

You probably have suction and return filters that need changing as well.


----------



## Stubborn-4500 (Jan 16, 2012)

When this first started happening I changed the transmission fluid and the filter. Maybe I only changed one hydraulic filter? I didn't know there were two. I did this in 2007 but it only has about 10-20 hours on it since then. The hydraulic filter I changed is a regular can style filter like a car oil filter. Is that the suction or return filter? Also what is the correct fluid for the transmission? It has New Holland Multi G 134 hydraulic fluid in it right now.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I checked with Messick's and the Ford 4500 has only one hydraulic filter, as you stated. New Holland Multi G 134 hydraulic fluid should be fine, but the latest fluid specification is 134D. 

If you can get to the pump suction connection, put some silicon sealant around it to prevent any air leakage and see if this helps. It normally has an o-ring seal. 

It could also be a cracked suction tube.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Does your 4500 have a power shift transmission?? Like an SOS transmission - 10 speeds forward and 2 reverse?? When the hydraulics stop working, does the transmission stop working as well??


----------



## Stubborn-4500 (Jan 16, 2012)

harry16 said:


> I checked with Messick's and the Ford 4500 has only one hydraulic filter, as you stated. New Holland Multi G 134 hydraulic fluid should be fine, but the latest fluid specification is 134D.
> 
> If you can get to the pump suction connection, put some silicon sealant around it to prevent any air leakage and see if this helps. It normally has an o-ring seal.
> 
> It could also be a cracked suction tube.


Where is the pump suction connection located? I need to find an IPL for this things so I can start understanding what goes where.


----------



## Stubborn-4500 (Jan 16, 2012)

sixbales said:


> Does your 4500 have a power shift transmission?? Like an SOS transmission - 10 speeds forward and 2 reverse?? When the hydraulics stop working, does the transmission stop working as well??


No, It has a four gear shifter between your legs and and a forward/reverse lever on the area left of the steering wheel. You have to let off the throttle to shift it from one gear to the next and if you are going forward you really have to let it idle way down to get it into reverse without grinding.

Basically the first sign of the transmission problem is it will throttle up but the increase in RPMs does not translate into acceleration and eventually if you try to keep moving it will just quit moving. As for the hydraulics they still work but are slowed down.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I obtained the following response from JF in CT:

Does the transmission overheat light (to the left of the Power Reverser lever) light up for self test when the key is turned to the first notch? This system should be working before operating the transmission. There is a pressure test fitting under the access plate on the bottom of the bell housing. I don't remember what it is supposed to read when warmed up. If the pressure reads good when it is slipping then the clutches are probably shot. If the pressure drops off then the pump is probably shot. 

As mentioned elsewhere try the fluid first. The hydraulic problem should be something else since the two systems are independent. Maybe the fluid is wrong in both systems.


----------



## Colorado15 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a ford 4500 with the exact same problem. Did you ever figure out what was wrong with your?
Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## savethecars (Feb 22, 2015)

This is an old thread, maybe someone can help I bought an old Ford 4500 backhoe with no repair manuel. Yes I ordered one just haven't received it yet. The previous owner let it sit for last several yrs due to health issues. I changed fuel filters flushed fuel system and got it running. Checking the transmission, I found vanilla milky oil so I changed tranny fluid with Cam 2 multi hydraulic oil, recommended by local hydraulic mechanic at his shop. He didn't have the tranny filter in stock so he ordered me new filters that mount on left side. I flushed tranny and filter. Started tractor after 2-3 minutes back & forth with tractor, I heard minor tranny grumbling when I backed up slow. Let the tractor idle for minute or so. and the over heat light came on and then tractor shut off and wont start. Any ideas what this might be. The shutting off might be fuel related so Ill change that filter again tomorrow. The tranny is what concerns me. I put the recommended oil (approx 4.7 gal) back in it until it started flowing out the side check plug. Does anyone know if there is a separate reserve tank for the power shift or does it all run off the tranny fluid ... Anyone??? Last photo is what came out of transmission.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy savethecars,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

That oil in the photo is about as bad as it gets. Have you checked the rear differential section? 

I recommend that you post this in the YT Mag Ford tractor forum. There's some guys with TLB experience there that can help.


----------



## savethecars (Feb 22, 2015)

Thx for responding Ill check it out. Yup, flushed rear end today, its not yellow but almost as bad. Im flushing the whole system, its the way I do things. Its a good tractor & in need of TLC


----------



## Stubborn-4500 (Jan 16, 2012)

Old thread but new ? The hydraulic levers on two of backhoe controls are frozen so I can swing left to right. Any ideas how to free them? They don't look rusty or anything from the outside.


----------

